# dans la foulée



## Marlluna

¡Hola! ¿Cómo traduciríais esta expresión en la frase siguiente?: "Dans la foulée, vers la fin des années quatre-vingt, j'ai mis en place une équipe de formateurs..."
Gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

A continuación, pero con una idea de "de prisa", "sin esperar más"
"en seguida" no está mal ...
Es la idea de un atleta que sigue los pasos (la foulée) de otro, inmediatamente después de él.
El diccio de WR te da :
*foulée*

f
zancada; faire qqch dans la f. hacer algo sobre la marcha


----------



## Marlluna

Yo creo que podría ser "inmediatamente después", porque habla de un proyecto de 1986 y luego de este, a finales de los ochenta. 
Muchas gracias, josepbadalona!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Acto seguido...


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, es la misma idea, Gurb. Gracias. He puesto "inmediatamente después" porque va mejor cuando el tiempo son años.


----------



## poupounette

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Antes de nada, sí, ya he consultado el diccionario y los hilos correspondientes a esta expresión, pero ninguno me conviene.

Os pongo la frase: "dans la foulée des syndicats qui ont exigée des explications"...

¿Podría ser en el "revuelo"


Muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

"Dans la foulée" significa que siguen de cerca los sindicatos.
  "Siguiendo el paso de los sindicatos que han pedido/pidieron explicaciones..."


----------



## totor

Éstas son las versiones que yo tengo en mi dico:

*{Sin interrumpir / Sobre} la marcha; sin interrupción; en la atropellada; {al calor / en la huella} de…*


----------



## jen7

Qué opinan de: 
 
Dans la foulée du chantier en lui-même considérable de l’autonomie


----------



## prosemas

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, una nueva frase para este hilo:

Trajet : 40 mn, retour dans la foulée.  

Habla del acceso en transporte público a un parque natural. Sale un autobús del pueblo más cercano a las 14 h y retour dans la foulée.

Si miro lo que significa la expresión, solamente se me ocurre que la vuelta se realiza de inmediato, pero como eso significaría que la gente se quedaría bloqueada allí hasta el día siguiente, pues no entiendo demasiado.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.

Entiendo que se trata de un trayecto de ida. visita (turística) y trayecto de vuelta.

Yo diría *y regreso a continuación*.


----------



## prosemas

Muchas gracias, Athos.

Yo diría que no está muy bien explicado, no queda claro que ocurre al llegar, si les abandonan hasta el día siguiente, si hacen la visita y vuelven... 

Pero regreso a continuación queda bien. Los viajeros tendrán que informarse allí, me temo.

Saludos!


----------



## Paquita

Lo que entiendo, es que el autobús no tiene un horario fijo de regreso. Cuando los viajeros que han hecho el trayecto de ida se han apeado y los que quieren regresar han subido, se va y no espera una hora precisa. 

Habrá otros autobuses por la mañana y por la tarde, ¿no? este autobús será solamente para los pocos que solo quieran pasar media jornada en el parque...

Sin ninguna garantía, por supuesto.


----------



## prosemas

¡Qué va! Por lo que pone ahí es un único autobús. He avisado para que confirmen con la fuente original. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Yul

*¿qué tal?*
*
De paso : 2.     * loc. adv. Aprovechando la ocasión. (RAE)

Yul


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Una sospecha (y sólo eso): ¿Puede que "retour dans la foulée" quiera decir que los pasajeros no se apearán del autobús durante la excursión? ¿Una forma de decir que la visita no es a pie?

En este caso la traducción podría ser 

Paseo en autobús con salida a las hh:mm (duración del trayecto 40 mn). 

Aquí dudo de si es el trayecto de ida, separado de la duración del paseo, o del total del tiempo empleado en la excursión.

En cualquier caso, falta confirmar la sospecha. Suerte.


----------



## prosemas

No, eso sí que no. No se trata de una visita organizada, sino de un medio de transporte que te deja a la entrada del yacimiento y santas pascuas.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

prosemas said:


> ¡Qué va! Por lo que pone ahí es un único autobús.


 
A mí no me sorprende en absoluto. Es muy normal que se establezca un horario único de salida con un único autobús que suele esperar a la entrada del castillo, parque (o lo que sea) que los turistas terminen su excursión (o que finalice el horario pre-establecido de visita) para llevarles de vuelta.


----------



## Estephany R.

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola.
Quiero aprovechar este hilo para preguntar algo nuevo:
¿Es la misma figura cuando alguien dice _dans la même foulée?_

Lo digo porque tengo este contexto: 

Certains auteurs, prenant toujours le champ des figures comme un champ homogéne, traitent dans la mêne foulée ironie et métaphore.

¿Quiere decir que los autores tratan los temas de la ironía y la metáfora (que son dos figuras retóricas) en un mismo capítulo? ¿o que tratan esos temas muy superficialmente?

Gracias de antemano,
Step.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo creo que se refiere a "en el mismo grupo", como si se tratara de lo mismo. Como si metieras en el mismo saco patatas, naranjas, tomates, judías...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Estephany R.

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo creo que se refiere a "en el mismo grupo", como si se tratara de lo mismo. Como si metieras en el mismo saco patatas, naranjas, tomates, judías...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Si, es perfecto, muchas gracias.


----------



## Gepo

Creo que una expresión útil para traducir *dans la foulée* en algunos de los diversos contextos de este hilo es *en la estela (de)*.

Se me ocurrió al tener que traducir la siguiente frase:

_...il se révèlera, dans la suite de son élaboration, au-delà de ce livre et *dans sa foulée*, que..._​
Me parece que decir

_...se revelará, en su ulterior elaboración, más allá de este libro y *en su estela*, que..._​
respeta el sentido del original. Literalmente, cuando un barco sigue a otro muy de cerca, navega _en la estela_ dejada por el otro, y cuando dos barcos van muy juntos tras un tercero, navegan _en la misma estela_.

También vale la pena considerar como alternativa la expresión *siguiendo los pasos (de)*. Para la frase citada, creo que se podría emplear asimismo la siguiente versión:

_...se revelará, en su ulterior elaboración, más allá de este libro y *siguiendo sus pasos*, que..._​
¿Qué opinan?


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> *en la estela (de)*.



¿Qué tal, Gepo?

Me da la impresión de que "foulée" tiene una connotación más dinámica de la que vos le estás dando.

Sin embargo, *en la estela (de)* me parece una excelente traducción de "à la suite de" (que siempre me trae problemas  ).


----------



## Gepo

Hola, Totor!

Puede ser que *foulée* tenga más dinámica que la *estela* de un barco, pero hoy en día hay *estelas* muy veloces, como la de una lancha de carrera o la de un avión supersónico. ¿Por qué no la estela de un cometa?

Mi impresión es que _*dans la foulée*_ tiene un sentido similar al de _seguir los pasos_, sean éstos de guepardo o de tortuga. Pero confieso que no lo tengo claro.

Por otra parte, gracias por la sugerencia de tomar _en la estela de_ como traducción posible de _dans la suite de_. La tendré en cuenta.


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> gracias por la sugerencia de tomar _en la estela de_ como traducción posible de _dans la suite de_.



Justamente cuando leí tu post estaba revisando una traducción justo donde decía en el original: _D'esprit janséniste, il innove en accordant, à la suite de Port-Royal, une grande importance à l'étude de la langue française._

En ese lugar yo había puesto antes "siguiendo los pasos de" (precisamente otra de tus variantes para la misma expresión, "dans la foulée"), pero me pareció mucho más interesante y sintético "en la estela de".

Así que el agradecido soy yo.

Sea como fuere, me llama la atención que tus propuestas de traducción de "dans la foulée" sean utilizables en "à la suite de".

No creo que ambas expresiones sean equivalentes. Más bien me parece que no, y que las de *dans la foulée* se acercan más a lo que puse en mi post # 8, y más específicamente a lo que en el barrio diríamos "en la atropellada", pero tal vez me equivoque y sí haya puntos en contacto.


----------



## Gepo

totor said:


> ...me llama la atención que tus propuestas de traducción de "dans la foulée" sean utilizables en "à la suite de". No creo que ambas expresiones sean equivalentes. Más bien me parece que no... pero tal vez me equivoque y sí haya puntos en contacto.



No lo había pensado, pero vale la pena hacerlo. Creo que la opinión de los nativos ayudaría a deslindar esos matices.


----------



## anibal211188

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola a todos,

 quisiera saber cuál es el significado de foulée en el contexto

Roger a créé dans la foulée l'OBM: Observatoire du bonheur municipal.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Anibal:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.
Si les este hilo desde el principio, verás distintas posibilidades de traducción válidas (las de os pirmeros posts, porque luego son otros matices)


----------



## Juan II

Me he tropezado también con esta expresión en un artículo de Liberation; la pongo para mayor ilustración del concepto: 

"*Dans la foulée *du Printemps arabe, les islamistes ont été les grands vainqueurs des élections qui se sont tenues récemment en Tunisie et au Maroc."

En mi opinión, en la presente frase creo que seria equivalente de "à la suite".

Gracias a los que habeis aclarado el significado.


----------



## Gepo

Aquí a veces usamos la expresión *en el mismo tren de cosas*.

Saludos


----------



## Hacha

A mí también me está dando problemas esta expresión. De momento, la he asociado con el concepto de inercia: por ejemplo, la frase "Dans la foulée, les investisseurs ont..." (_Le Monde_, 11.03.09) podría ser "La inercia ha llevado a los inversores a...".
Respecto a si _dans la foulée _es o no equivalente a _à la suite de_, os remito al diccionario francés-inglés *** Lo siento, el inglés no está permitido en este foro. Paquita (moderadora)


----------

